# Is there any truth to blowing coat = season?



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Is there any truth to females blowing coat before going into season? Scout is 6 months 3 weeks and has really started blowing coat today. The plan has been to spay her before her first season. We have this Saturday and next Saturday left in our Puppy II class and I was hoping to finish the class and schedule her spay right after that. Am I pushing it by waiting? Our previous 5 have all been males so this spay thing is new


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

In my experience, yes. It's not 100% guaranteed, sometimes it's just a seasonal thing when they blow their coats. Last time Kessy started to blow her coat it was right about a month before her heat cycle started. 
I am sure others will pitch in with more info!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My girls have always been that way. My rule of thumb based on MY girls is if they are blowing coat it would be best to wait. But Rayne (especially but even KC to an extent) were more "hormonal" while they were blowing coat than when they were in heat.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yup. In our experience blowing coat has always been a pretty reliable indicator that the female will be coming into season in the next month or so.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My girls generally blow their coats the same time they would be weaning a litter, whether or not they were bred. So 16 to 18 weeks after they were in heat, or 4 months or 4 1/2 months. So 1 1/2 months to two months later they are in heat again.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Darn, I was really hoping to hear it was just an old wives tale


----------

